# 1st Annual White Marlin Shootout



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The First Annual White Marlin Shootout will be help at WCI Lost Key Marina Sept. 17- 20, captains meeting 17 fishing from 6-6 the 18 and 19 then awards sun the 20. The entry fee is only 300 bucks and there is calcuttas. This is sure to be a super fun tournament for boats of all sizes becasue this time of the year small boats can compete just fine with the big boys. It is designed to accomodate all anglers so yall need to come out and fish. All info can be found at www.whitemarlinshootout.com it is sure to be agreat time. Pm me with any questions or post here


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

So we are thinking about fishing this, anyone else? Kind of surprised no one has chimed in on this one. Seems like it would be a lot of fun if weather co operates?



MScontender


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Come on Im sure some of you Blue Water gurus want to come play! How about it will? Be a good start for the new boat


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You're a funny guy Travis. I don't think Willis is ready just yet.

But there will be a lot of boats in it, heard a good number pre-registered, so the money will be up there. 

Good luck Trav.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the most affordable billfish tournament around and I have a feeling it will be a great tournament. I wish I had the funds right now to get in....:banghead


----------



## CaptainRambo (Jun 22, 2009)

WHere is Lost key marina located? Can I get a physical Address and im guessing the capitans meeting will be at lost key ?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

<DIV class="addr adr" jsdisplay="!m.service_area || m.service_area.type==0" jstcache="35"><SPAN jsdisplay="m.b_s!=4" jstcache="50" jsvalues="$title:m.title;$laddr:m.laddr;$addrurl:m.addressUrl;lkgal:m.lkgaddresslines;$features:features;$lkgal:m.lkgaddresslines" lkgal="undefined"><DIV jstcache="66" jsvalues="$addrline:$this;" jsselect="m.addressLines" jsinstance="0"><SPAN dir=ltr jsdisplay="$title||!$laddr||!$addrurl" jstcache="75" jsvalues=".innerHTML:$addrline;dir:bidiDir($addrline,true)">10045 Sinton Dr<SPAN jstcache="81" jsvalues=".innerHTML:$addrline;dir:bidiDir($addrline,true)"></DIV><DIV jstcache="66" jsvalues="$addrline:$this;" jsselect="m.addressLines" jsinstance="*1"><SPAN dir=ltr jsdisplay="$title||!$laddr||!$addrurl" jstcache="75" jsvalues=".innerHTML:$addrline;dir:bidiDir($addrline,true)">Pensacola, FL 32507-9183<SPAN jstcache="81" jsvalues=".innerHTML:$addrline;dir:bidiDir($addrline,true)"></DIV><DIV style="DISPLAY: none" jsdisplay="$features.embed&&!m.title&&!m.laddr&&m.addressLines&&m.dtlsUrl" jstcache="67"></DIV><SPAN style="DISPLAY: none" jsdisplay="m.b_s==4&&m.infowindow.realestate_data" jstcache="51" jsvalues=".innerHTML:m.infowindow.realestate_data.attr_html"></DIV><DIV class=phone jstcache="36" jsvalues="$type:$this.type" jsselect="m.phones" jsinstance="*0"><SPAN dir=ltr class=tel jstcache="52" jscontent="$this.number">(850) 492-9433</DIV>


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wish I could fish it but have no time. Good luck to all and look forward to the results.


----------



## CaptainRambo (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you!

Anyone know how many people have got in so far.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

We would love to fish this tournament, however I'm not going to be missing my boy play ball Friday Night. We do plan to go out after the game. Good luck to all, gladiator on 68.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *livinthadream (9/16/2009)*Thank you!
> 
> Anyone know how many people have got in so far.


I heard 40 boats a week or so ago but it was not from anyone with any direct knowledge. Hearsay only.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

i still have a couple issues to work out.yesterday proved to be successful but im not 100 percent ready yet.riggers are to high still and i need to get some extensions to make em a little lower.im not happy with the height.you guys mentioning my name will get your shot at this boat in good time.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Captains Meeting tonight! Anybody thinking about getting in come on and lets fish!


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

is the weigh-in going to be open to the public? food/drinks, place for kids to see the fish?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

So how did it turn out? Anybody now the results?


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

We took second place hoo on shady lady At 44 pounds. Carib had first place hoo. I think bodacious won C & R, and i think conundrum had 2 fish as well. Don't remember the rest.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So how many releases were there total?


----------

